# Cabbage scampi



## coyote1263 (Apr 8, 2008)

Well I'm still kinda new to this forum and I'm a smokaholic.I have a bunch of questions but ain't gonna ask'm till I post a q-veiw.Well I smoked some abt's,cream cheese,cheddar chunk and a half a medium raw shrimp.I also did a head of cabbage,butter stick melted,then lawery's garlic-pepper mixed in.I noticed on my other cabbages i've done my concoction doesn't get in all the layers of the cored out head.I came up with the idea to inject the melted concoction at an outward angle into the top of the cabbage down.Well I guess cabbage bottom up.I had 8 raw shrimp left and thought o'well and threw them in the cabbage filled with melted butter and added another 1/4 stick of butter,put in fridge for the night.I smoked abt's and cabbage today,abt's got done first and I left the cabbage in a little longer till my butter concoction leached out exposing the shrimp.The shrimp was awsome and the rest to.My bats were low on the camera and my photobucket account was inoperable for some reason.sorry.I seen the other smoked shrimp post and thought I should share my find.I smoke something every 3 days(food),thats all most as much as I smoked in high school(not food)LOL.You guys are awsome mentors and your recipes rock.I will try to be a more productive and not ramble on and have some pics!Thanks again Ike


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 8, 2008)

Your smoke sounds interesting Ike, I've never tried shrimp inside of the cabbage.  Glad to hear it turned out for you. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 9, 2008)

I like a person who lpushes the envelope. Looking forward to some Q View!


----------



## frybob (Apr 9, 2008)

How long do you smoke the cabbage? I love cabbage. I tried to smoke an artichoke but it didn't turn out very well. I'm thinking I may have smoked it too long. The cabbage with shrimp sounds wonderful.

Bob


----------



## erain (Apr 9, 2008)

that sounds very interesting!!!! thats one less head for kraut this summer...


----------



## coyote1263 (Apr 9, 2008)

Frybob,I smoked the cabbage at 225 for 4hrs.I am obsessed with smoked cabbage and I actually forgot about the shrimp in there till I cut it up.LOL


----------

